# Acaia Pearl or Lunar?



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey,

im trying to pick some scales and can't pick which ones.

i want to be able to weigh the portafilter as a key feature and think the Lunar does this well and I could also use it for other kitchen applications but it's too big to fit on my drip tray (Silvia) Does the Lunar have a non-clunky way of being able to weigh portafilters, and is it the right one?

advice appreciated


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Lunars are smaller than the Pearls - approx 50mm, so, to weigh a portafilter, you would have to put something on to the Lunar and load the portafilter on to that. That said (having owned a Pearl) it's not really big enough to accommodate a portafilter without doing the same as with the Lunar. Lunar is, crucially, half the depth of the Pearl enabling it to be used to measure espresso. Lunars are metal where the Pearl is plastic. Believe the Lunar is fully weather proofed too.

The Lunar is a great piece of kit - is it worth the premium over the Pearl - yes, if you want to use it to weigh shot output and the Pearl is too deep for your particular set up.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

The mat on the lunar has a side to it - its designed to have the mat turned over so the side sticks up and then can support the portafilter handle


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> The mat on the lunar has a side to it - its designed to have the mat turned over so the side sticks up and then can support the portafilter handle


I've never thought of doing that, genius!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

What would you recommend using to get the portafilter onto a Lunar?


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Stevie said:


> What would you recommend using to get the portafilter onto a Lunar?


A mug? I looked at all sorts of fancy solutions before I realised a mug works really well. (I currently use a brewista - but it's my second, and it has started to play up so might be in the market for an acaia).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Stevie said:


> What would you recommend using to get the portafilter onto a Lunar?


last pics is a platform that was made for me


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Platform is a nice idea - shame it's not supplied with that out of the box...


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Stevie said:


> What would you recommend using to get the portafilter onto a Lunar?


NO. If you own a Strada and an EK you should really know the answers to the questions you've asked.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I tried to get Callum to part with his but to know avail

Where/who is best place to purchase these from (any discount from forum friends and sponsors)

oh and are they worth it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lunar's ? are they worth it ? They are really overpriced for a scale , I don't really use the functions or the app .

They are lightening fast and easy to clean .

Won't part with mine , but i have had hypnosis to remove the price I paid

Try contact ozone or grind smith's see if they will do you a deal on 5 scales ( lunar and pearls ) then see if it's worth the hassle of buying and selling


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Love my pearls, would I buy them again,nope, any scales will do a good job, the app hasn't been touched on mine since I first tried it.

As boots says though very easy to wipe clean.

And I wouldn't sell.mine either!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I have the pearls and use them daily it's just they stand a little to high on the drip tray .

The lunars price tag is silly but hey ho YOLO something to spend my birthday money on.

do they suffer from the direct sunlight problem ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Silly fat tray on the L1..

Ducks for cover from the L1 posse.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Silly fat tray on the L1..
> 
> Ducks for cover from the L1 posse.


lever envy


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Brewed brigade all the way


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Brewed brigade all the way


ive done brewed this weekend and quite chuffed I was , only a French press and hand grinder but so impressed with the results even if I say so myself


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

If anyones interested

I used Costa Rican from hasbean and this video inspired me


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

French press is my go to now, love it.

You know what its been a few weeks since I let the rocket go and I can honestly say hand on heart I dont miss it, as boots Facebook page says, beans not machines!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> French press is my go to now, love it.
> 
> You know what its been a few weeks since I let the rocket go and I can honestly say hand on heart I dont miss it, as boots Facebook page says, beans not machines!


you are so right and it just goes to show that you do not have to spend a fortune on equipment to enjoy a lovely coffee

Now let's get back on target where do I buy these lunar scales from

LOL


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

3 weeks into Lunar ownership. I spent the money because I found Brewista's a league above jeweller's eBay classics - but they kept dying. I've had 4 sets since December.

The Lunars are a scary amount of money for scales - and only the others can talk of longevity - but they're good.

That's it. They're good. Fast - accurate, and the auto mode I use works really well. (As opposed to the Brewista modes which didn't work for me). Just good though.

The problem with something that costs this much and doesn't do anything that something that cost a fiver doesn't is it's hard to love at first. You're looking for fireworks. Something brilliant to happen. It doesn't. They're just scales.

The odd thing is though - I wouldn't sell them either.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Thing is, once you've spent the money you don't think about it again.

But you do have (with the lunar) a piece of kit that just works. It's the right size (balances on the tray nicely and it's low profile), it's rechargeable, it is fast, the calibration weight is included, you can weigh a naked portafilter on them. They just take all the pain out of weighing.

Not many things I feel really help my routine work smoothly but these really do. I've tried jewellery scales, I've tried expensive lab scales, I've tried Hario V60 scales. Wish I'd bought the lunar at the outset.


----------

